# Is this Virginia Creeper? And How Do I get rid of it



## Blue1987 (Apr 2, 2020)

So these have been popping up all over my backyard. I'm trying to get rid of as many weeds before I try and renovate this yard 2021.


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

The first picture looks like immature Garlic Mustard with a tiny Horseweed seedling in the center.

The rest look like Three Seed Rhomboid.


----------



## Blue1987 (Apr 2, 2020)

****o1 said:


> The first picture looks like immature Garlic Mustard with a tiny Horseweed seedling in the center.
> 
> The rest look like Three Seed Rhomboid.


Are there any products to get rid of these? Thanks for the response by the way @****o1


----------



## cityofoaks (Sep 8, 2020)

Is there any grass around that? I don't see any and if not, just glyphosate it. If there is and it is fescue I would use triclopyr on that - it decimates vine and woody type weeds.


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

I take back my garlic mustard ID. Looking closer it looks like a multi-lobed leaf which isnt GM.

There's also some oxalis in there.

A regular broadleaf weed killer like weed-b-gon should kill everything.

Edit: It looks like Hairy Bittercress to me now.


----------



## Blue1987 (Apr 2, 2020)

@cityofoaks yeah the yard is a hot mess. It's some grass mixed in but I'm planning on renovating next fall, so I won't mind killing off that grass right now.
@****o1 awesome, I'll get that and take care of those weeds. It's everywhere in the backyard.

Thank you both for the suggestions!


----------

